# Dallas Mavericks @ Seattle Sonics (April 13th)



## Tersk

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (53-24) vs Seattle Sonics (50-27)

Starting Lineups:





































vs.




































<center>


Key Reserves






























Daniels | Van Horn | Stackhouse | Henderson






























Murray | Potapenko | Collison | Fortson


Key Matchup:








vs








</center>
*

*Season Series*
Dallas Mavericks 102-107 Seattle Sonics 
Dallas Mavericks 95-92 Seattle Sonics 
1-1

Theo's tips to winning
*Live by the 3, die by the 3:* Basically, thats the Sonics motto. With all these injuries, they won't have that great a shooting roster for this game. We'll need to make sure we defend the 3 really well

*It's not just another game:* The Sonics have lost 5 in a row, the Mavericks have won 4 in a row. This game is very important, as a win here will only help our cause to gain the third best record in the NBA. The Mavericks need to come out firing on all cylinders, if we want to not only win, but give Seattle and the rest of the league a message.

Remember
If you can help the Mavericks game thread get to 200 replies, you have the chance to win and unlimited amount of uCash points. If you have *3* or more posts before the 200 mark is reached, you will then have the chance to earn *300* points per post _after_ that 200 mark. For others, you can still earn cash -- you will get 50 from myself and 50 from _Dre_ for any post after the 200 mark. 5 posts can earn you 500 points, pretty easy!

Here are the full rules​


----------



## SMDre

With the Sonics tail spinning out of control here down the strech, this should be a easy win for the Mavs as long as they don't over look them.

Mavs: 108
Sonics: 96


----------



## aussiewill

Well Stack wont be playing as he received a 1 game NBA suspension from the NBA as well as beeing sit by AJ vs Memphis. The outcome of this game will rely soley on our defence. Even if they are missing Rashard Lewis, Ray Allen can be one of the most dangerous shooters in the league and can hot very quickly and before you know it he is raining 3's on you. As far as our offence goes, we just need to be in a groove, not neccesarily getting :fire:. If everyone does there bit like the Grizzlies game then we should have little trouble dispatching these floundering Sonics. Mavs win 102-96.


----------



## Tersk

The one game suspension was served in the Memphis-Dallas game


----------



## CLUTCH#41

Mavs win 115-107
:banana:


----------



## aussiewill

Theo! said:


> The one game suspension was served in the Memphis-Dallas game


From what I have heard he was suspended after the game he was sat out as that was AJ's punishment, whether or not he was going to recieve a repramand from the NBA. I may be wrong, but thats the story as I have heard it.


----------



## SMDre

aussiewill said:


> From what I have heard he was suspended after the game he was sat out as that was AJ's punishment, whether or not he was going to recieve a repramand from the NBA. I may be wrong, but thats the story as I have heard it.


It was the Monday's game that Stack was suspended for.


----------



## Tersk

Season series: Tied 1-1 (Sonics lead all-time, 59-46)

Key matchup

Josh Howard vs. Ray Allen: Yes, Rashard Lewis has led the Sonics in scoring in both meetings this season, but Lewis is out indefinitely with a foot problem, and it is Allen who has the firepower to make life tough on the Mavericks tonight. Allen has scored 30 or more in two of the last three games. With Reggie Miller retiring, Allen probably has the purest shot in the league. Considering he's hit only 36 percent in the first two meetings, he's due for a breakout game.

Inside the Mavericks

Scene of the crime: Seattle native Jason Terry returned home as a hero, at least for the Mavericks, when he dropped in a winning 3-pointer with 8.7 seconds left in their first trip to Key Arena. Terry always has plenty of family and friends in the stands when he plays in Seattle. Terry has shot 50 percent or better in all six games in April.

Briefly: In their last 24 games, the Mavericks have outscored their opponents by an average of 5.5 points in the second quarter, clearly their best period. ... In six games since returning from injury, Erick Dampier has 13 blocked shots despite limited minutes.

Inside the Sonics

Sinking in the West: It's a good thing they had such a huge lead in the Northwest Division because the Sonics have been terrible of late. They are 9-11 since March 5, which includes a 4-6 record at home. It's no coincidence that the Sonics are 2-6 since Rashard Lewis went out on March 29.

Briefly: Key reserve Vladimir Radmanovic is out until at least the playoffs with a stress fracture in his right leg. ... The Mavericks should have a good offensive night. Four of the last five opponents have shot 50 percent or better against the Sonics.


----------



## Elyas

Living in Seattle I get to watch almost all of their games. This team right now is on the ropes, and I think about the last team they want to see is Dallas. I couldn't go though because I have no money.  

Mavs - 106
Sonics - 89


----------



## Gambino

The part about the live by the three die by the three is huge Theo. I'm glad you mentioned it. Fortunately Dallas is the BEST team to defend the perimeter in the NBA. If we continue to live up to that as well as defend down low. We win going away. The part that scares me is the intensity. Seattle really is going to want this one because they need 1 game to win the division and they are on a losing streak. If Dallas matches it, the game is over as soon as it tipoffs. I think Dallas will match it and win.

Dallas 103
Seattle 84 
Final.


----------



## Tersk

Theo! said:


>



Talk about a scrub, he had to use a piece of paper so people would remember his name :laugh:


----------



## SMDre

Theo! said:


> Talk about a scrub, he had to use a piece of paper so people would remember his name :laugh:


Let's hope the Mavs remember how he rebounds.


----------



## Tersk

Dallas/Seattle Preview 


> One win will clinch the Northwest Division for the Seattle SuperSonics. One player's absence may be the reason they've had so much trouble getting it.
> 
> With Rashard Lewis' health improving, the SuperSonics hope to end a five-game losing streak and claim their first division title in seven years when they host the surging Dallas Mavericks.
> 
> Seattle missed a fifth straight chance to clinch the Northwest Division, losing 90-78 to the Houston Rockets on Monday.
> 
> The Sonics need a win or a Denver Nuggets loss to become division champions. The Nuggets have won eight in a row, including a 122-105 victory over the Golden State Warriors on Monday night, to pull within four games of Seattle with five games remaining. Denver hosts the New Orleans Hornets on Wednesday.
> 
> Seattle has played eight straight games without Lewis, its second-leading scorer (20.7), who has a right foot contusion. Lewis, though, may be close to returning. He was running up and down the court in drills before the game Monday.
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT
> Ray Allen, who had a team-high 18 points, has had to carry the Sonics while they played two straight games without four of their top six scorers.
> 
> Vladimir Radmanovic (broken right fibula) is out indefinitely, Danny Fortson has a left shoulder strain and Antonio Daniels has a sore knee and a swollen calf.
> 
> ``Teams are going to do this until we get Rashard Lewis back. They're going to double-team and triple-team Ray (Allen),'' Sonics center Jerome James said.
> 
> Seattle's last six-game losing streak was from March 2-12, 2004.
> 
> Dallas has won four straight with its new defensive-oriented philosophy, and is getting third-leading scorer Jerry Stackhouse back after a one-game suspension.
> 
> Stackhouse was suspended without pay because of a skirmish with Utah's Kirk Snyder in a hallway following Saturday's game.
> 
> A reserve for the first time in his career, Stackhouse has adapted well to reduced minutes, averaging 14.9 points in 29.5 minutes per game.
> 
> Dallas allowed just 18 points in the fourth quarter of a 110-89 win over the Memphis Grizzlies on Monday.
> 
> It was a perfect way for Dallas to cap a 4-0 homestand in which opponents averaged fewer than 86 points.
> 
> ``We don't have to score 30 points per quarter to win,'' Mavericks forward Dirk Nowitzki said. ``Defense is the key to our success.''
> 
> Dallas began focusing on defense last summer, then made the biggest change last month when Avery Johnson replaced Don Nelson on the bench.
> 
> Under Johnson, the Mavericks are 11-2 and have clinched the No. 4 spot in the West.


----------



## Amir

I think we`ll easily win it cause they have some players injured.
Even with them on board, I think we are capable of beating the Sonics.

Mavs-105

Sonics-92


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

I like Jerome James' pic 

My prediction:
Dallas 114
-
Seattle 109


----------



## Kunlun

I think Dallas will take this easy. Seattle has been in a slump lately and have a few key players injured like Rashard Lewis and Radmanovic. 120-105 Dallas.


----------



## Vintage

After hearing how Dallas manhandled Memphis, it indicates to me that Dallas is clicking on all cylinders.

Translation: Dallas wins easily 107-93.


----------



## Vintage

SMDre said:


> Let's hope the Mavs remember how he rebounds.



Dallas' frontcourt seems to be doing a good job on the boards.

Howard, Nowitzki, and Dampier are all doing well IMO.


----------



## Vintage

Also worth noting:

Seattle has been a very good team this season at shooting the 3. Dallas must defend the 3 well tonite, even without Radmanovic for Seattle.

Also, Dallas needs to hit some 3's of their own....they didn't do too hot against Memphis the other night, going 5-14. If you take out Finley's 3-6, the team shot 2-8.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Dallas in a blow-out.

124-100


----------



## The Future7

Dallas will shut them down. 
114-92 Mavs


----------



## Zach

Dallas 104
Seattle 95

Dallas wins the rest of their games for the year.


----------



## Vintage

Avery Johnson is on the Budweiser Hot Seat, for those interested.


Also- Avery is 11-2 as coach.


----------



## CLUTCH#41

Avery said that LeBron James is not Michael Jordan but can be and He said that Shaq would be his MVP.(He couldnt pick Dirk).


----------



## flamethrower42

Mavs win going away. We should be hitting on all cylinders tonight, the Stack Attack has returned.

All is well in the Kingdom of the Mavs.


----------



## G-Force

For those of you saying that Seattle is on the ropes or spinning out of control, consider this - for the past couple of games we have had Radmanovich, Lewis, Antonio Daniels and Fortson on the sidelines. That's something like 51 points and 18 rebounds not available for those games. Radman has been out a couple of weeks and Lewis has missed eight games. We have been playing with eight or nine players lately and now are riding a five game losing streak against good teams. So before you count us out, consider what is really going on up in Seattle.

The Sonics are not panicking. Yeah, they are happy about losing, but we are headed to the playoffs and trying to get healthy. See the newspaper articles that I referenced in this game thread:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=158389

I was hoping to maintain our lead in the standings over you guys, but injuries have dealt the Sonics a harsh blow. We will be in better shape for the play-offs.

For tonight's games, Rashard, AD and Fortson will be gametime decisions. If we do not get at least two of them back, it is going to indeed be a tough night for the Supes. Just be careful not to come into Key Arena just assuming that you will demolish us. We are way overdue for a win.

G-Force


----------



## mavsmania41

I take the Mavs 101-96 I think it will be closer than people Think Key Arena Is tougher than people think.


----------



## Zach

mavsmania41 said:


> I take the Mavs 101-96 I think it will be closer than people Think Key Arena Is tougher than people think.



That is a very good point. Seattle has done fairly well at home this year, but they are slipping right now without their key players. That is why I said Dallas wins.


----------



## Vintage

Zach said:


> That is a very good point. Seattle has done fairly well at home this year, but they are slipping right now without their key players. That is why I said Dallas wins.



That, and Dallas has been playing great as of late.

11-2.

That speaks for itself. The Mavs are a much improved team with AJ as coach.


----------



## Rhubarb

Dallas 112
Seattle 106


----------



## soulhunter

The Mavs are rolling, despite the Sonics being injury depleted I'll say they can keep it relatively close for a fair segment of the game (mavs may blow it out at the end making it seem like a bigger win), They have a good coach and are quite deep. Previously Josh held Allen to 4-17 shooting so if he can lock someone down again it'll make the job that much easier. 

Prediction
Mavs win 113-98


----------



## Tersk

I may, be able to watch this game! Woot!


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> I may, be able to watch this game! Woot!



Why? Are they playing in Australia?


----------



## soulhunter

Vintage said:


> Why? Are they playing in Australia?


I wish :biggrin:


----------



## Vintage

If I am looking at this correctly, Seattle can clink their division with a win tonite. 

This could be an interesting game to watch. I hope its broadcasted on TNT or something else so I can watch it.

http://www.nba.com/standings/team_record_comparison/conferenceNew_Std_Div.html


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> Why? Are they playing in Australia?


No, but the game might be on ESPN


----------



## mavsmania41

It is at least in the States.


----------



## soulhunter

Vintage said:


> If I am looking at this correctly, Seattle can clink their division with a win tonite.
> 
> This could be an interesting game to watch. I hope its broadcasted on TNT or something else so I can watch it.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/standings/team_record_comparison/conferenceNew_Std_Div.html


I read the same thing about seattle clinching thier division


----------



## Tooeasy

lets get ready to rummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmble! heh, im guessin this will be a good game, theres apossibility of rashard, AD, and fortson coming back which will help our chances immensly. I would have to guess since this is nationally televised that this may influence them to suit up even more than normal.


----------



## Vintage

Series is tied at one game a piece, each team winning on the road.

Dirk needs 60 points for 2,000 on the season.
Mavs are 4th in NBA for fewest TO's
Mavs are 3rd best in FT %

Mavs giving 91.2 ppg under Avery Johnson
Mavs are allowing opponents to shoot 41.9%


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> Series is tied at one game a piece, each team winning on the road.
> 
> Dirk needs 60 points for 2,000 on the season.
> Mavs are 4th in NBA for fewest TO's
> Mavs are 3rd best in FT %
> 
> Mavs giving 91.2 ppg under Avery Johnson
> Mavs are allowing opponents to shoot 41.9%


Not only that, but we are winning by almost 13 PPG aswell


----------



## soulhunter

T. Duncan | 15min | 5-6fgs | 4-6ft | 5rb | 1ast | 1to | 1blk | 14pts |*
Timmy's back and he seems to be playing pretty well

* Stats at 5min left in the 3rd


----------



## Vintage

Tip-Off


----------



## Vintage

Jerome James wins the tipoff, Allen hits a shot -- hope he don't get hot

Damp blocks Reggie Evans


----------



## Vintage

Collison with an offensive rebound, then a layup

Dirk misses and then collison grabs another rebound

Terry with the running jumper, is good

Damp intercepts Ridnours pass, dishes it to Terry who dishes it back for the layup


----------



## SMDre

Joey Crawford Reffing tonight. I bet he is glad that Nellie is gone.


----------



## Vintage

Dirk off well, 4 points and 3 rebounds...
Terry wiith 4 points and 3 assists..


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> Dirk off well, 4 points and 3 rebounds...


5/4 now, it's good seeing Dirk off to a great start. Usually he struggles in the first quarter. With Jerome James and Nick Collison defending him, hopefully he'll have a big night


----------



## SMDre

After a slow start, the D is starting to pick it up. 14-2 run


----------



## Vintage

Howard rebounds his own missed shot

Dirk hits 1-2 FT to get himself to 5 blocks

Rashard Lewis is playing, and blocks JT


----------



## Tersk

I'm so annoyed, Australian ESPN is showing bloody car racing instead


----------



## Vintage

SMDre said:


> After a slow start, the D is starting to pick it up. 14-2 run



Mavs are picking it up...


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> I'm so annoyed, Australian ESPN is showing bloody car racing instead



There is nothing wrong with car racing


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> 5/4 now, it's good seeing Dirk off to a great start. Usually he struggles in the first quarter. With Jerome James and Nick Collison defending him, hopefully he'll have a big night



He should. Are either of them great defenders?


----------



## Vintage

Collison misses, Dirk rebounds and drives to the basket for the layup on a pass from Terry


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> He should. Are either of them great defenders?


Not really, Jerome James is decent at rebounding. What I'm looking for Dirk to do, is to get one of them in foul trouble..as Vitaly Potapenko is a backup


----------



## Vintage

(4:36) [DAL] Team Rebound
(4:38)	[DAL] Finley Jump Shot: Missed
(4:41)	[SEA] Evans Turnover: Lost Ball (1 TO) Steal: Terry (1 ST)
(4:42)	[SEA] Evans Rebound (Off:0 Def:2)
(4:44)	[DAL] Terry Running Layup: Missed
(4:57)	[DAL] Team Rebound
(5:00)	[SEA] Lewis Jump Shot: Missed


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> Not really, Jerome James is decent at rebounding. What I'm looking for Dirk to do, is to get one of them in foul trouble..as Vitaly Potapenko is a backup


Yeah...but Dirk should be able to use his speed to get around Jerome James with no problem.


----------



## Tersk

Rashard Lewis *is* playing.


----------



## Vintage

Damien Wilkins comes in

Terry with a bad pass

RayRay missed and Reggie Evans cleans up

Damp with his first foul

And we have a stack sighting


----------



## Vintage

Dirk with 7/4
Terry with 4/4


----------



## Vintage

Terry with his 2nd TO

RayRay with an offensive rebound

Daniels (Antonio) hits a 3


----------



## Vintage

Dirk with a layup


----------



## Tersk

Dallas team assists: 6 (Terry has 4)
Dallas team baskets: 8

Very very nice seeing the passing, we are just firing on all cylinders so far

Seattle is shooting 33% on FG's and 29% on 3's...God I love AJ


----------



## soulhunter

One of my main fears of us playing seattle was rebounding, so far we've out rebounded them 12 to 9, I hope we can stay active on the boards.... Otherwise look out


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> (2:34) [DAL] Team Timeout: Regular
> (2:34)	[SEA] Fortson Foul: Offensive (1 PF)
> (2:43)	[DAL 18-14] Nowitzki Layup Shot: Made (9 PTS)


Use the Yahoo! Gamechannel it's more updated than NBA.com


----------



## Vintage

Dallas up 18-14


----------



## Vintage

Dirk sits, in comes Keith

Fortson, another off rebound 

Josh steals it

Keith rebounds a missed AD shot


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> Use the Yahoo! Gamechannel it's more updated than NBA.com



Good call, thanks...


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Our defense is looking great! :banana: *


----------



## Vintage

KVH for 3!!!

Fortson *another *off Reb


----------



## Tersk

soulhunter said:


> One of my main fears of us playing seattle was rebounding, so far we've out rebounded them 12 to 9, I hope we can stay active on the boards.... Otherwise look out


58.4 SEA - D. Fortson offensive rebound

They also already have 5 offensive rebounds


----------



## Vintage

Damp picks up another foul, he rests -- Dirk comes in


----------



## Vintage

Harris misses a 3pter, Fortson rebound


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> 58.4 SEA - D. Fortson offensive rebound
> 
> They also already have 5 offensive rebounds


You guys are getting killed on the glass.


----------



## Tersk

Good to see Josh getting on Allen's nerves

Ray has 4 points in the first quarter, on 2-8 FG shooting


----------



## soulhunter

Fortsons killing us, 3 boards and 3 points in 3minutes


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Keith Van Horn is awesome. Whatta dunk!*


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> You guys are getting killed on the glass.


Only by 2 rebounds..

Besides, we're killing them on the passing end. 8 assists to 2


----------



## Vintage

Keith with a big dunk to finnish the quarter!


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> Good to see Josh getting on Allen's nerves
> 
> Ray has 4 points in the first quarter, on 2-8 FG shooting



Damn. Howard must be playing some tough defense.


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> Only by 2 rebounds..
> 
> Besides, we're killing them on the passing end. 8 assists to 2



Outrebounded on the offensive end 5-2.


----------



## Tersk

*Dallas Mavericks 25*
Dirk Nowitzki 9 points
Dirk Nowitzki 4 rebounds
Jason Terry 4 assists









*Seattle Sonics 17*
Ray Allen 4 points
Reggie Evans, Danny Fortson 3 rebounds
Ray Allen, Reggie Evans 1 assist


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> *Dallas Mavericks 25*
> Dirk Nowitzki 9 points
> Dirk Nowitzki 4 rebounds
> Jason Terry 4 assists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seattle Sonics 17*
> Ray Allen 4 points
> Reggie Evans, Danny Fortson 3 rebounds
> Ray Allen, Reggie Evans 1 assist




Nice recap....Ill do play by play posting....you can do the recaps...

Looks nice...


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> :03.4 DAL - K. Van Horn drives to the hoop for a dunk


KVH has 5 points in that first quarter...in 2 minutes


----------



## soulhunter

Good
Shooting 50%
They're shooting 27%
Dirk with 9/4
Terry with 4/4/2
Allen 2-8

Bad
Fortson's 3/3 in limited minutes
Rebounding Lead Slipped Away
3ft attempts
1-6 from 3pt
Finley 0-2


----------



## Vintage

Lewis gets a rebound. Stackhouse than misses a jumper.


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> Nice recap....Ill do play by play posting....you can do the recaps...
> 
> Looks nice...


I'll help with pbp aswell, giving opinions etc etc

We will hit 200 easy I hope


----------



## Vintage

Daniels drive to the hoop for a layup. Stackhouse makes a 3 pointer. Nick Collison comes back with a slam dunk.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Devin with 2 beautiful plays in a row! :banana: *


----------



## Vintage

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Devin with 2 beautiful plays in a row! :banana: *



Well, thats because he is from Wisconsin....

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Vintage

Finley commits a fould. Devin Harris finally drives to the hoop after back and forth misses.


----------



## SMDre

AJ not happy. Layup drill for Antonio Daniels.


----------



## Vintage

Dallas calls timeout. Antonio Daniels then drives to the hoop for a layup. Fortson comes into the game. Foul called on Finley.


----------



## Vintage

This timeout is brought to you by the fine brewers of Anheuser Busch, bringing you America's beer.


----------



## Tersk

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Devin with 2 beautiful plays in a row! :banana: *


Whatd he do?


----------



## Vintage

Harris steals the ball. Fortson gets a rebound. Van Horn misses a jumper.


----------



## Vintage

Stackhouse gets a rebound. 

Fortson misses a jumper.

Devin gets a dunk.


----------



## Tersk

9:32 DAL - D. Harris drives to the hoop for a dunk. Assist: J. Stackhouse
9:34 DAL - D. Harris steals the ball from D. Fortson

Devin Harris is an amazing talent, I love how AJ has really boosted his confidence


----------



## Vintage

Harris commits a foul.

Van orn makes a 3.

Stackhouse gets another rebound.


----------



## Vintage

Fortson gets a rebound

Finley misses the jumper.

Finley gets another rebound.

Flip Murray misses a shot.


----------



## Vintage

Marquies comes in for Stack.

Allen comes in for Collison

Foul on Collison

Fortson gets a layup.


----------



## Vintage

Mrquis Daniels sighting

Finley misses another shot

Lewis misses a 3


----------



## Tersk

Damnit, not only do I love AJ but I love Keith Van Horn -- he has 8 points in 5 minutes in this game


----------



## Vintage

Harris fouls, then Terry comes in for him


----------



## mavsrock27

At first I hated the KVH trade, but I got over it once we got Hendu back.


----------



## Vintage

Allen gets a rebound.

Ridnour misses a 3.

Lewis gets a rebound,

Finley misses a 3.

Foul on Rashard.

Lewis makes a 3.


----------



## Vintage

Henderson makes rebound.

Van Horn makes 3.

Allen makes 3.

He gets a redounb after that.


----------



## Tooeasy

watch out, rashard is feelin it and killin it now.


----------



## Tersk

mavsrock27 said:


> At first I hated the KVH trade, but I got over it once we got Hendu back.



Same, except for now -- I love it!


----------



## Vintage

Timeout by Dallas

Rashard Lewis dunks.

Flip murray gets a stea.

Rashard makes a shot.

Henderson gets a rebound.


----------



## Tersk

Hopefully Rashard doesn't get too hot. Because considering how well we're playing, we're only up 37-34..hmph


----------



## Vintage

Dampier comes in.

Josh comes in.

Evan comes in.


----------



## Tooeasy

way to easy for lewis on that one...


----------



## soulhunter

Dirks back in the game, our offence was really lagging. Hopefully that will change now


----------



## Vintage

Rashard with a dunk.

Evans gets a rebound.

Lewis misses jumper.

Terry makes shot.


----------



## Vintage

Ridnour gets rebound.

Terry misses jumper.

Flip Murray commits foul.

Rashard dunks.


----------



## Vintage

Dampier gets rebound.

Terry misses 3.

Flip makes bad pass.


----------



## Tersk

Jason Terry, missing two consecutive shots? Maybe time for some Devin Harris to close out the half


----------



## Vintage

Dampier misses FT.

Allen commits foul.

Dampier makes layup.

Dampier gets a rebound.


----------



## Vintage

Seattle takes a timeout. After the timeout, there's a foul on Flip Murray. Josh then gets a rebound.


----------



## Vintage

Allen misses a 3. Marquis gets fouled. He makes one of two. Potapenko comes in for Flip Murray.


----------



## Tooeasy

ray ray says hi


----------



## Vintage

Ridnour gets the rebound. Josh Howard misses the jumper. Potapenko scores. Evans gets another offensive rebound. Ray misses a 3.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Aight I am out...talk to you all after the game..GO MAVS! :banana: 

DEVIN WIN THE CROWN!*


----------



## Vintage

Luke makes a jumper, Dirk comes right back with one. Ray then makes a little runner.


----------



## Tooeasy

45-44 after ray stroked that three. quite a game we got going on


----------



## Vintage

Luke gets the rebound, Josh gets one. He misses the tip in. Josh then misses another jumper.


----------



## Vintage

Seattle takes a timeout after Dirk is fouled. He makes both free throws. Ray then commits a foul. He gets the ball a few seconds later and makes a three pointer.


----------



## aussiewill

Well someone light a rocket under Lewis', he is starting to feel it here in the 2nd. If we cannot start to grab some rebounds then this will be a hard one to pull out. We really need Damp to make his presence felt here and make his mark in the middle.


----------



## Tersk

Don't let Seattle score and be leading at half time....


----------



## Vintage

Micheal Finley comes in for Daniels. Shawn Bradley commits a foul. He gets the rebound. Ridnour makes a shot. Seattle takes a timeout.


----------



## Vintage

Halftime.


----------



## Vintage

Lewis is 4-11
Allen is 5-12

And the Mavs are leading by one?


----------



## Tersk

:01.8 DAL - Foul on S. Bradley
:01.8 DAL - Offensive foul on S. Bradley

:laugh: At least he's tall?


----------



## mavsrock27

I can't believe that we let them back into the game like that, but at least we were still leading at halftime. Maybe we can put it away in the third and rest the starters.


----------



## Tersk

*Dallas Mavericks 46*
Dirk Nowitzki 13 points
Dirk Nowitzki 4 rebounds
Jason Terry 5 assists









*Seattle Sonics 45*
Ray Allen 11 points
Reggie Evans 6 rebounds
Ray Allen, Luke Ridnour 2 assists


----------



## Vintage

mavsrock27 said:


> I can't believe that we let them back into the game like that, but at least we were still leading at halftime. Maybe we can put it away in the third and rest the starters.



Allen and Lewis are a combined 9-23 and you are leading by 1.

Something is wrong. If they start hitting their shots, Dallas will lose. Not that it matters for Dallas in terms of seeding...but still...


----------



## Tersk

They are outrebounding us by 7....no wonders we spanked Memphis yesterday


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> They are outrebounding us by 7....no wonders we spanked Memphis yesterday



When you can limit your opponents second chances and get more second chances yourself, its usually a recipe for a victory.


----------



## hobojoe

Crappy 2nd quarter for the Mavs. Seattle's trying to lock up their division finally, they can feel Denver creeping up on them every day now. Dallas is going to have to dig deep to pull this one out on the road against a team that really needs a win.


----------



## hobojoe

First half boxscore:


----------



## aussiewill

Well our best quater became our worst so far. Normally we make up deficets or extend our lead in the 2nd, but when were dominated here. We are lucky to still have the lead going into the half. 3 rebounds by Damp is just not enough here, we need him to really make his presence felt in the paint as they are starting to find holes in our defence. Fin is another person who needs start making there shots, he is worthless in this game so far, nothing from him at all.


----------



## Tersk

Marquis Daniels has been productive with his 8 minutes


----------



## mavsrock27

That was a nice way to start the half.


----------



## hobojoe

Howard and Finley were a combined 1-11 in the first half, it's going to take more out of those two offensively for the Mavs to hold on for the victory tonight.


----------



## Vintage

Devin Harris needs more minutes....

Howard at the line, hits the first, hits the second, 52-45 Dallas.


----------



## Tersk

mavsrock27 said:


> That was a nice way to start the half.


What exactly happened?


----------



## aussiewill

Having no shots from the field is better than missing 5 when you are our best perimeter shooter, you can't expect Maqruis to give you all that much for the minutes AJ gives him, he just doesn't see enough floor time to build any consistancy.


----------



## Vintage

Theo informs me I have watched enough Law and Order for one night.

I have turned the game on instead.


----------



## Tersk

hobojoe said:


> Howard and Finley were a combined 1-11 in the first half, it's going to take more out of those two offensively for the Mavs to hold on for the victory tonight.


No surprise Finley is the one without a FG

Great second half, 9-0 run to take the lead to double figures


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> Theo informs me I have watched enough Law and Order for one night.
> 
> I have turned the game on instead.


You have made the right choice, my red friend


----------



## mavsrock27

Well we went back up by nine, but I was talking particularly about the shot that Jet hit right when they came back out.


----------



## soulhunter

hobojoe said:


> Howard and Finley were a combined 1-11 in the first half, it's going to take more out of those two offensively for the Mavs to hold on for the victory tonight.


Agreed, those two are an integral part of our offence, if they don't produce we suffer


----------



## Vintage

Wow....Look at how many guys left Dallas and how many new faces came in...


----------



## hobojoe

:laugh: ESPN. 

They go to a commercial break, you hear the commercials but the camera's still showing the game (or the timeout break). Bill Walton up on the jumbotron and it says "Kiss the Girl" on the screen. Gotta love it.


----------



## Vintage

11-0 run to start the 3rd for Dallas...

"Where's the leadership from Ray and Rashard?" - Bill Walton asks.


----------



## Tersk

Jerome James scores Seattles first 2 points of the second half, with a 5 foot hook shot.


----------



## Tooeasy

Damn, breathe on Dirk and the whistle is gonna get blown. Dude is definately getting the benefit of everything this game.


----------



## cpawfan

Walton's praise of Dirk is approaching Dickie V's love of Duke


----------



## Vintage

cpawfan said:


> Walton's praise of Dirk is approaching Dickie V's love of Duke



Nah.... I don't think Dickie V has ever gotten off of his knees from sucking...uh....

Yeah. :yes:


----------



## Vintage

3rd on Howard.


----------



## mavsrock27

I can't believe we're already in the penalty.


----------



## Tersk

Ray Allen is creeping back to good shooting in this match, since I posted the 2-8, Ray has gone 4-8 to lead himself to 14 points on 6-16


----------



## Vintage

Sonics refuse to die.


----------



## Tersk

mavsrock27 said:


> I can't believe we're already in the penalty.


What is it, 5 fouls a quarter until your in the penalty?

If so, Dallas been fouling about once a minute this quarter


----------



## Tersk

Reggie Evans has one less offensive rebound than the Dallas Mavericks


----------



## Vintage

Seattle cuts lead to 5 on a pair of Allen's FT's.


----------



## mavsrock27

That was a nice put back by Damp.


----------



## Vintage

Howard picks up his 4th... 4:51 left in the 3rd


----------



## Vintage

Another offensive rebound for Seattle...


12 offensive rebounds


----------



## Tersk

mavsrock27 said:


> That was a nice put back by Damp.


That's at least the second time he's done that this game, an offensive rebound and putback

He also has 4 offensive rebounds


----------



## Vintage

Reggie Evans has 4 points and 11 rebounds

3:00 to go in 3rd...


----------



## Tooeasy

JJ is our third qaurter savior, hes probably the sole reason we're still in this.


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> Reggie Evans has 4 points and 11 rebounds
> 
> 3:00 to go in 3rd...



..and 7 of those rebounds are offensive


----------



## Vintage

21 second chance points for Seattle.

Dallas must do better on the glass. Seattle wouldn't be in the game if it wasn't for the offensive rebounds.


----------



## hobojoe

Evans has to be one of the top rebounders in the entire NBA, hands down. Certainly you can make an argument that he isn't _the_ absolute best, but he has to be Top 5 on anyone's list. He's just a complete beast.


----------



## soulhunter

We're 8-14 this quater thanks to Dirk (3-3), Damp (2-2) and Stack (1-1) all shooting 100% for the Qtr


----------



## Vintage

And another offensive rebound for Evans....



WOWOWOWOWOW


----------



## Tooeasy

how you guys like that hustle after the free throw? heh.


----------



## Vintage

Tooeasy said:


> how you guys like that hustle after the free throw? heh.



Unbelievable.


----------



## Vintage

Van Horn counters with a nice J.


----------



## SMDre

SMDre said:


> Let's hope the Mavs remember how he rebounds.


I told ya so.


----------



## Vintage

Jerome James is having a great 3rd quarter....back to back buckets.


----------



## Tooeasy

Jerome is just puttin the hurt on you guys, that little hook shot of his has become quite a nice weapon in his arsenol.


----------



## mavsrock27

Evans has 4 fouls. We can only hope that either we block out better or he fouls out.


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> Unbelievable.


That was the 15,000th post in the Mavericks forum!


----------



## hobojoe

Dallas needs to do what every other team does to take James out of the game -- get him in foul trouble. They need him to pick up that 4th.


----------



## Vintage

Tooeasy said:


> Jerome is just puttin the hurt on you guys, that little hook shot of his has become quite a nice weapon in his arsenol.



I think Evans 13 rebounds, 8 of which came on the offensive end, is what is allowing Seattle to hang with.


----------



## Tooeasy

its official, we got ourselves on hell of a 4th quarter comin up.


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> That was the 15,000th post in the Mavericks forum!


Glad it was a doozy of a post....


----------



## soulhunter

4 point game with a little under a minute in the 3rd


----------



## Tersk

Tooeasy said:


> its official, we got ourselves on hell of a 4th quarter comin up.


Hopefully Dallas will pull away here


----------



## hobojoe

It's amazing what Seattle is doing tonight, because it's what they've done all season long en route to 50 wins. They just find a way to stay in games despite not being as talented as the other team. They always seem to find a way to win games, Dallas has to really come out and play a good 4th quarter to hold onto this win. Dirk's doing all he can -- he needs help.


----------



## Tersk

*Dallas Mavericks 72*
Dirk Nowitzki 19 points
Erick Dampier 7 rebounds
Jason Terry 7 assists









*Seattle Sonics 70*
Ray Allen 16 points
Reggie Evans 13 rebounds
Ray Allen, Luke Ridnour 3 assists


----------



## Vintage

McMillian T'd up.


----------



## Tersk

:00.1 DAL - A. Henderson misses a 28-foot three-pointer from the right wing
:00.8 DAL - A. Henderson steals the ball from J. James


I can sooo imagine that going in, :laugh:


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> McMillian T'd up.



Excellent, what did he do?


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> :00.1 DAL - A. Henderson misses a 28-foot three-pointer from the right wing
> :00.8 DAL - A. Henderson steals the ball from J. James
> 
> 
> I can sooo imagine that going in, :laugh:



C'mon....Thats Henderson's game....Taking open 28 footers...


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> Excellent, what did he do?



Said something to Crawford as to a non call...Forston was "shoved."


----------



## Vintage

#200


----------



## Tersk

From every post here on in that, Vintage, Soulhunter, Tooeasy, Mavsrock27, SMDre, Hobojoe, Aussiewill and DHarris34Phan they will earn 300 points per post. The rest of you all can earn 100 points per post aswell


----------



## Vintage

Tied game. Wilkens hits a three.


----------



## Tersk

11:40 DAL - J. Stackhouse misses a technical free throw

I swear, this is at least the 5th time I've said that in a game thread lately. We miss so many technical free throws, its an easy point and it's exactly what we need!!!!


----------



## hobojoe

Dirk's back in, I don't know if Johnson can afford to take him out for the rest of the game.


----------



## mavsrock27

I don't really like that ref Crawford. He doesn't have much patience. Darn it 3 fouls on Dirk now.


----------



## soulhunter

Terry comes in for Harris, hopefully Terry can get some good looks for everyone. We really need to execute here... its crucial


----------



## hobojoe

Great game going so far, only 14 turnovers in the entire game between the two teams. It's fun to watch good basketball. :greatjob:


----------



## soulhunter

Damp is only one rebound away from his first double double since injury,
We REALLY need to crash the boards, we are getting dominated


----------



## Tersk

hobojoe said:


> Great game going so far, only 14 turnovers in the entire game between the two teams. It's fun to watch good basketball. :greatjob:


Surprisingly enough, not many 3's have been hit this match. Dallas are shooting 4-15 from 3 land and Seattle are 7-22


----------



## hobojoe

Is there a more unique player in the NBA than Danny Fortson? There's no a single player in the league that plays even close to how he does, which is probably a good thing for the sake of the league and the safety of its players. :laugh:


----------



## Kunlun

The Mavericks are shooting great, but are getting dominated on the boards. What's up guys? I thought the team was a much better rebounding team this year.


----------



## Tersk

Kunlun said:


> The Mavericks are shooting great, but are getting dominated on the boards. What's up guys? I thought the team was a much better rebounding team this year.


Same, we are getting out rebounded by 13 :|


----------



## hobojoe

Big stop there by Dallas, letting Seattle take the lead would not be good especially playing on Seattle's homecourt. You can't let the fans take over the game.


----------



## soulhunter

We're shooting 9% better than they are, the only reason there still in the game is of second chance baskets, they're out rebounding us by 10, and they have 15 offensive boards to our 7

OUCH


----------



## Tooeasy

damn colison and his butterfingers, thats the problem with our big 4, they always crash the boards and lose the loose balls off of eachother.


----------



## Tooeasy

Lewis takin it strong to the rim, gets the easy bucket.


----------



## Vintage

Seattle takes the lead, 75-73


----------



## soulhunter

Grrrrr shotclock violation to the Mavs, at least get a shot up :curse:


----------



## Tersk

Vintage said:


> Seattle takes the lead, 75-73


Daamnit! :curse: 

I want some Diggler magic now!


----------



## Tooeasy

after a couple dirk ft's its 75-75.


----------



## Tersk

I remember the matches in which we used to have 73 by the half, :laugh:


----------



## Tooeasy

shot clock violation on the sonics now, collison had to hoist it from the three point line and wasnt even close.


----------



## hobojoe

Ray Allen checks back in...:uhoh:


----------



## soulhunter

After those free throws Dirks 8-11 for 21 pts


----------



## Kunlun

Seattle takes the lead off a Rashard Lewis jumper! I thought Rashard was injured?


----------



## Tersk

Why did Collison take a 3?


----------



## Tooeasy

god damnit. 80-75 after the steal and dunk by dirk.


----------



## mavsrock27

Thank God it's 80-75.


----------



## Tersk

Kunlun said:


> Seattle takes the lead off a Rashard Lewis jumper! I thought Rashard was injured?


Nope, we luckily got to play the Sonics when Fortson, Daniels and Lewis all came back


----------



## hobojoe

Dirk with the steal, nice touch pass from Stackhouse back to Dirk for the easy dunk. Mavs back up 5.


----------



## Elyas

That steal and dunk from Dirk was an awesome fast break.


----------



## Tersk

Big 3 from Stack!


----------



## soulhunter

Three by Stack
Steal by Dirk
Dunk by Dirk
YEAH BABY


----------



## Tooeasy

Kunlun said:


> Seattle takes the lead off a Rashard Lewis jumper! I thought Rashard was injured?


this is hit first game back after missing 8


----------



## Elyas

The defense is just incredible for Dallas. Sonics are having a good game but Dallas is causing some tough shots and getting TOs. That was a 24 second violation and a steal on back to back plays.


----------



## hobojoe

Theo! said:


> Big 3 from Stack!


 A little late man. 

It was a nice 3, but an even better steal by Dirk on the other end leading to the fastbreak.


----------



## soulhunter

Wise timeout for seattle, the Mavs we're getting a momentum swing. Hopefully we'll come out strong from the timeout


----------



## Kunlun

Theo! said:


> Nope, we luckily got to play the Sonics when Fortson, Daniels and Lewis all came back


At least Radmanovic isn't back.


----------



## Tersk

Let's not look back

Defense! Defense! Defense!


----------



## Elyas

Sonics look like they have their passion back again. I don't think they will be such as pushover in the playoffs as everyone was predicting.


----------



## hobojoe

Jerome James to the scorer's table to check back in...


----------



## Kunlun

80-75 Mavericks. Timeout Seattle. 

What a rare three from Stackhouse and a dunk by Dirk to gain the momentum.


----------



## hobojoe

Dirk with the great move into the lane, finishing with his left hand.


----------



## soulhunter

Steal then Dunk by sonics,
We need to take ridicoulusly good care of the ball, good practice for the playoffs


----------



## Tooeasy

quite a few dallas players with 4 fouls right now, better hope this game doesnt go into OT.....


----------



## hobojoe

Seattle with another offensive rebound. That was just a pure lack of effort by the Mavs on that one. No one even attempted to box out.


----------



## soulhunter

Offensive rebound Ray allen????
WTF BOX OUT!


----------



## Tooeasy

82-79 after a couple AD free throws.


----------



## Kunlun

Dirk's giving them all they can handle, they just can't stop him.


----------



## hobojoe

Terry knocks down the trey!!!


----------



## Tooeasy

Damp with his 5th, this could be gettin serious for all you dallas fans...


----------



## soulhunter

Terry is a saviour, 
He bought 76 tickets for friends and family, hope he can put on a nice show during the clutch


----------



## Kunlun

Jerome James comes in for Danny Fortson. Danny Fortson had 7 rebounds in just 12 minutes.


----------



## soulhunter

5 fouls Damp, not sure if I want him in or rested incase of over time


----------



## Tooeasy

terry just bricked both of his ft's, its 85-83 and the sonics have possesion.


----------



## hobojoe

Van Horn controls the jumpball over Ray Allen (thank God, he's what 6'10''?).


----------



## soulhunter

Terry with back to back Free throw misses 
UGH


----------



## Kunlun

Sucks that Dampier is in foul trouble, he hasn't missed a shot all night and he has 9 rebounds.


----------



## Elyas

What's up with Finley tonight?


----------



## soulhunter

Timeout Dallas
Up by 2 with 2.54 left


----------



## Kunlun

Antonio Daniels misses the three, Dirk gets the rebound. Dallas timeout.


----------



## Tersk

Kunlun said:


> Sucks that Dampier is in foul trouble, he hasn't missed a shot all night and he has 9 rebounds.


As someone already said, one more rebound for his first double double since his return from injury

I would rest him, and bring him back in with 1 minute remaining


----------



## soulhunter

Stack comes in, out comes Damp,
I think Avery's looking for some offence. With finley sucking he's probably one of the better options


----------



## Tooeasy

wow, why would dirk settle for a fadeaway jumper when he had the much smaller daniels on him?


----------



## soulhunter

Tied game with 1:30 left


----------



## soulhunter

Dirk hits both crucial free throws to put us up by 2


----------



## Tersk

Jerome James sits, in comes Collison


----------



## soulhunter

That Ray Allen ft miss copuld be the decider of the game,
terry comes back with a 15 ft jumpshot


----------



## cpawfan

Beautiful shot by Terry. Dallas has too many players that can create their own shot


----------



## Tersk

soulhunter said:


> Dirk hits both crucial free throws to put us up by 2


Allen hits 1 FT
Terry hits a 15ft'er

Dallas up 91-88, timeout Seattle


----------



## Elyas

Tooeasy said:


> wow, why would dirk settle for a fadeaway jumper when he had the much smaller daniels on him?


I think he's worried about getting another offensive foul. He seems to get called for them alot with smaller guys because their so short he ends up elbowing.


----------



## cpawfan

How did the Sonics let Stack get that rebound?

Dirk has ice in his vains 93-88, 17.2 seconds left


----------



## Tooeasy

AD overdribbling and hoisting up a stupid shot once again, youd be surprised how many times hes done that this season. His decision making in clutch time has been sub-par, i really wish ridnour would've been played in the fourth.


----------



## Kunlun

Jason Terry hits a 15 footer. Timeout Seattle. Dallas is up three with less than a minute to go!


----------



## Tersk

Well, Jerome James just comes in for Nick Collison. It seems like McMillan is taking him out on defense, hoping he doesn't get another foul. Then, putting him in on offense, in hope for an offensive rebound


----------



## soulhunter

Dirk hits a 16 footer, timeout seattle
93-88 with 17.2 on the clock


----------



## cpawfan

Poor Lewis, can't defend either Terry or Dirk.


----------



## Tersk

cpawfan said:


> How did the Sonics let Stack get that rebound?
> 
> Dirk has ice in his vains 93-88, 17.2 seconds left


Please win Mavericks, don't let it go to OT: I will have such a hard time deciding who to give all the points too


----------



## Kunlun

It's pretty much over guys. You've got this win. Congratulations!


----------



## GNG

Dirk's kinda good.

Rashard was all over him.


----------



## Tooeasy

man that other commentator has such a ****ing annoying laugh, I wish this game wouldnt have been nationally televised, kevin calabro and craig ehlo **** on both those guys.


----------



## Tersk

rawse said:


> Dirk's kinda good.


Just a bit.


----------



## soulhunter

Theo! said:


> Please win Mavericks, don't let it go to OT: I will have such a hard time deciding who to give all the points too


Overtime would suck, we seem alright i'm pretty sure we'll pull this one out :banana:


----------



## mavsrock27

Yep. That confirms it. I love Dirk and Jet.


----------



## cpawfan

Who else was scared with KVH defending the shot at the top of the key?

Luckily, KVH didn't commit a foul and the Sonics missed the shot

Dirk fouled and made both 95-88

Sonics get a basket 95-90
Game over

Denver inches closer to the Sonics


----------



## GNG

Impressive win for the Mavs. Dirk goes for 30.

Now since you guys don't have anything to play for, how about you rest Dirk, Dampier and Howard for the final game of the season?


----------



## soulhunter

Another offensive rebound to seattle off a missed 3 by Ray Allen
AJ Better kill them all at training and after the game about reboundign


----------



## Tersk

cpawfan said:


> Who else was scared with KVH defending the shot at the top of the key?
> *KVH is a pretty good defender*
> 
> Luckily, KVH didn't commit a foul and the Sonics missed the shot
> *Sonics shot terribly from the 3pt land today..I loved it*
> 
> Dirk fouled and made both 95-88
> *I heart Dirk*
> 
> Sonics get a basket 95-90
> Game over
> *Woot Woot!*
> 
> Denver inches closer to the Sonics


..


----------



## Kunlun

Seattle misses!! Game over!! Mavericks win the game!!

Note: Seattle outrebounded Dallas 45-30


----------



## SMDre

Another Joey Crawford fould fest.


----------



## GNG

SMDre said:


> Another Joey Crawford fould fest.


No joke. The officials took this game over in the second half. Couldn't have a single possession go by without hearing a whistle.


----------



## Tooeasy

i am one pissed off sonic fan as of right now.


----------



## Gambino

Wow. It was obvious that Lewis and Daniels gave them a big lift. I wish I would have known that those two would play. If we would have lost this game tonight it would be rebounds and free throws. Not a great game tonight but we won in hostile territory to a team that was basically desperate tonight. This was a great win. Dirk and Stackhouse were brilliant. Finley really needs to step it up. Off night for him tonight. Terry and Harris were great themselves. 

I am very happy about this win. They fought back against Seattle everytime. Even when they tied the game. Pulled off a win in one of the toughest venues for the Mavs. James from Seattle was on point. W/O him it would have been a blowout. 
Good Game 54-24 onto Portland tomorrow night.


----------



## Tersk

I love the fact that we got out rebounded by 15, but still won

EDIT: No I don't love that we got outrebounded -- you get my point


----------



## Gambino

SMDre said:


> Another Joey Crawford fould fest.


Yeah I was getting very frustrated with the fouls tonight. Neither team could get into a rythem offensively.


----------



## soulhunter

Dirk had 12 4th quarter points tonight :banana: both terry and stack had 5
Our rebounding sucked we got raped on the boards, its inexcusable we need to box out hard, every player even the guards. Ray Allen had 3 offensive boards, we needed to keep *everybody* out of position so they can't rebound (as well) and if they try they will pick up fouls. Granted the Sonics are a great rebounding team, its how they stayed in the game (55 to 44)* If we can limit others second chance points our games will be alot easier.

*Including team rebounds


----------



## Gambino

20 pages Good Job folks lol


----------



## soulhunter

Gambino said:


> 20 pages Good Job folks lol


One of the best game threads I've seen in my limited time at the Mavs board, good to see everybody. Hopefully we'll have many more :cheers:


----------



## cpawfan

Theo, I suggest you ask any Nets, Philly, Knicks or Bucks fan about KVH before you suggest that he is a good defender


----------



## Tersk

cpawfan said:


> Theo, I suggest you ask any Nets, Philly, Knicks or Bucks fan about KVH before you suggest that he is a good defender


Not so much good, but improved a lot since he's a Maverick. AJ called him the best team defender on this team


----------



## NastyN44

Not a great win but a good win against a good team!! Outreabounded by 15 and still win, thats good defense! Great game by Dirk, Stack, and Terry!! Finley needs to step it up!!! He doesnt look that good!


----------



## Vintage

Sorry for running out on you Theo.....I had a migraine that just wouldn't go away.

Glad to see the Mavs get the "W."


----------



## Tersk

Bah, I'm so broke. These people earned 300 points per post

Soulhunter - 6300 (21 posts)
Tooeasy - 4200 (14 posts)
Hobojoe - 3300 (11 posts)
Mavsrock27 - 900 (3 posts)
Vintage - 900 (3 posts)
SMDre - 300 (1 post)

These people only earned 100 per post, because they didnt have 3 prior posts to 200

Kunlun - 1100 (11 posts)
Elyas - 500 (5 posts)
cpawfan - 500 (5 posts)
Rawse - 300 (3 posts)
Gambino - 300 (3 posts)
NastyN44 - 100 (1 post)

Bah, I've gone broke basically! I'm upping the goal to 220 for next match


----------



## Tersk

When I get more points, I'll give them to soulhunter and Tooeasy...I paid everyone else off except those two...you will get it


----------



## aussiewill

Hey Theo you didn't give me any points there .

The Mavs were lucky to win this game, they were outrebounded terribly 45-30. No one really inserted themselves during the game rebounding wise even with Damp's 9 rebounds he didn't seem to have much of an effect on Evans and Fortson who killed us. What saved us for this game was our good shooting and holding Seattle to .407 FG%, while we were .514. Jet stood out as the player who really had a good game shooting 7/14 for 15 points and handed out 8 assists, which is really what I would like him to average. Dirk was great on the offensive end again scoring 31 points and with 11/16 FG and 9/10 FT which is terrific and this was merely an average night for him. 

Stack was valuable for us off the bench, hitting all of 3 of his 3 balls and currenlty I would rather have him starting over Fin who is just flat out struggling at the moment with his shooting and tonight was no exception as he missed all shots with only a rebound and to assists for his 4 fouls in 23 minutes of play. JHo is another inconsistant factor on the offensive end after setting a game high against Memphis he went to 7 points. I am just glad we have players to fill the gaps when there is guys struggling. FT's were terrible as well tonight, but I beleive this was just one game and we should be back on par vs the Balzers.


----------



## Tersk

aussiewill said:


> Hey Theo you didn't give me any points there .


You didn't post after we hit the 200 mark..


----------



## aussiewill

Don't you get points for posting before the 200 mark, I thought that was the rule???


----------



## Tersk

Nope, you need 3 posts before 200 to be eligible to earn 300 points per post for every post thereafter 200.


----------



## aussiewill

Well the guy who is posting all what is happening in the GT's isn't posting anything new as we all can see it on our own game trackers and is just doing it for the points as imo, nothing personal against the guy though.


----------



## Tersk

He stopped that at halftime, and from there did exactly what you or I may have done in the game thread.


----------



## flamethrower42

Theo! said:


> He stopped that at halftime, and from there did exactly what you or I may have done in the game thread.



Did we pull of a game of suspense or what? We did all the things we needed to do to get this win. Especially good D in the 4th qtr.. 
Josh stayed so close to Allen he could have changed jerseys. No off. due to all the D. That is fine by me. 
Dirk .. well.... he is Dirk.
The Stack Attack was was in force.
KVH is getting better every game!
Fin played some D, even if he was not effecting the O. 
My adoped son, Devin Harris played well. He simply has too much energy, needs to learn yoga to calm him down.
The Jet cutch shot, great assists and good D.

I saw a team that didn't give up, lay down or roll over. 
Coach J is learning on the fly over some of these in game situations, he has brought these guys to the level of thought ... We Can Win.
Who would have thought we would be this tough after the losses we suffered this year?


----------



## Vintage

aussiewill said:


> Well the guy who is posting all what is happening in the GT's isn't posting anything new as we all can see it on our own game trackers and is just doing it for the points as imo, nothing personal against the guy though.


First of all, you are wrong.

I told Theo I didn't want his points. I told him last night on AIM. He donated some points to me, of which I am about to donate back to him. That kind of shoots your "theory" down.

Second, the only reason I was posting the GT stuff was because I wasn't watching the game, I was watching Law and Order. When I finally turned the game on, I stopped (and for other reasons to, none of which concern you).

Lastly- If you disbelieve, I encourage you to PM Theo. He will back me up on all of this. And don't bother responding to this post, because I wont bother checking back here awaiting your response.


----------



## Vintage

Theo! said:


> Bah, I'm so broke. These people earned 300 points per post
> 
> Soulhunter - 6300 (21 posts)
> Tooeasy - 4200 (14 posts)
> Hobojoe - 3300 (11 posts)
> Mavsrock27 - 900 (3 posts)
> Vintage - 900 (3 posts)
> SMDre - 300 (1 post)
> 
> These people only earned 100 per post, because they didnt have 3 prior posts to 200
> 
> Kunlun - 1100 (11 posts)
> Elyas - 500 (5 posts)
> cpawfan - 500 (5 posts)
> Rawse - 300 (3 posts)
> Gambino - 300 (3 posts)
> NastyN44 - 100 (1 post)
> 
> Bah, I've gone broke basically! I'm upping the goal to 220 for next match



Those 900 are going straight back to you. I told you last night I didn't want your points.

Keep them. Or I will stop posting in your game threads


----------

